# Need guidance on NetApp DS4243

## dufeu

I'm looking to add a new JBOD array to my current system.

I'm looking at a NetApp DS4243 unit. {The price is right}.

This is a 24 drive hot swap chassis but I can't figure out if I can actually hook it up. i.e. I can't figure out where to navigate/search the manufacturer's website for the information which would actually give me the answers I need.

I currently have a Norco DS24 attached to an LSI based controller {2 external SFF-8088 connectors}.

I just want to hook up a second JBOD chassis and want to know if I can use this chassis with my existing controller.

As far as I can puzzle out NetApps configuration documents, the expected installation for this chassis is in a mult-chassis (up to 6 units) rack with dual paths to allow for hot adding /swapping whole chassis. This is a bit overkill for me. All I really need is another SAS connected chassis.

I also haven't been able to figure out what drivers I may need with the IOM3s. With the Norco DS24, the built-in SAS/SATA port expanders are transparent to the LSI controller and all I need for that is the LSI driver.

Advice and guidance would be appreciated. Also appreciated would be some links to the correct documentation since I can't seem to figure out appropriate search terms.

----------

